# Where are the Active Halloween Enthusiasts on Pinterest + Twitter?



## Hallowdean

You can find my blog at http://hallowdean.blogspot.com. If you do, you'll see a link to my pinterest and twitter accounts too! I'm already following you


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Thanks, Hallowdean! Consider yourself followed... x3!


----------



## Jaybo

I've found Pinterest to be quite helpful in cataloging ideas. It's much better than bookmarking sites. 

Here is a link to my boards: http://pinterest.com/nickolsmanor/


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

I totally agree, Jaybo! (followed )


----------



## terri73

I'm on both. terri73 

If you follow my twitter be advised that I have an unnatural love for Shaun White and I do have tweets about him.


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Oh that's you with the SW infatuation! I was wondering where the follower came from... Totally unnatural, but I can dig it  (followed!)


----------



## marsham

I'm following you also. I'm at pinterest.com/marshasm128. Just joined recently but I'm pinning as fast as I can!


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Love LOVE your Halloween board, Marsha!


----------



## marsham

thanks. Somewhere in the forum is a thread for Pinterest. I think it's in the party ideas forum. Kinda recent, maybe the second page. A good thread to get others to follow you!


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

PERFECT! (I'm a brand-n00bie at this site.) Thanks, for the tip!


----------



## marsham

Welcome! And Halloween Forum has it's own Pinterest site. This is so much fun sharing ideas this way!


----------



## broevil

Here's my pinterest http://pinterest.com/amberpaulovic/


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Followed!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

We have a group board at http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/halloween-stuff/ Ironically enough, at the moment we have 666 pins!
Also a group food board at http://pinterest.com/halloweenforum/halloween-food/


----------



## chinclub

I'm on pinterest at http://pinterest.com/jamiemchin/


----------



## Rania

I am there and always looking for more Halloween stuff. There is NEVER enough! http://pinterest.com/raniapeet/


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Guess I could have put my own to begin with! http://pinterest.com/djhoyler


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Thanks, everyone! Followed you all


----------



## Nox Requiem

Don't have a twitter, but here's my pinterest: http://pinterest.com/noxrequiem/


----------



## Scarydad

I'm on twitter @Scarydad1


----------



## Torgo

Yay, so many new people to follow! I'm at http://pinterest.com/sewgeeky/


----------



## thehalloweenqueen

Nox, ScaryDad + Torgo: followed!


----------



## Scarydad

I went ahead and made a Pinterest too: http://pinterest.com/scarydad/


----------



## HalloweenJokes

I'm on twitter @halloweenjoke or @halloweenjokes


----------



## HalloweenJokes

Pinterest too: 

https://au.pinterest.com/halloweenjoke
https://au.pinterest.com/halloweenjokes


----------

